# efest 18650 35A 2500mAh question



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

So last night I charged my batteries full. Left them ready to pack into my bag for when I leave for work but for some reason I decided to put them back into the charger this morn just to make sure they are fully charged for the day. As it turns out the one charged for 35 mins and the other for 40 mins.

Does this mean there is something wrong with my batteries. I have them around a month now using them daily on weekdays and interchangeably on weekends. 

Are my batteries duds and do I need to buy others?


@johan please assist and advise if you can.

Thanks guys

I put my multi meter on it to test but the batteries of that is dead too. Not my day for batteries I am guessing.
U will pick up some batteries at home and do a fully charged and morning after test .


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> So last night I charged my batteries full. Left them ready to pack into my bag for when I leave for work but for some reason I decided to put them back into the charger this morn just to make sure they are fully charged for the day. As it turns out the one charged for 35 mins and the other for 40 mins.
> 
> Does this mean there is something wrong with my batteries. I have them around a month now using them daily on weekdays and interchangeably on weekends.
> 
> ...



Hi @Marzuq 
My guess is that there is nothing wrong
Happens to me too

If you charged them full the previous night, by the morning they can be slightly discharged. Say that are 4.20 v when charged, they can be 4.18V the next morning. 
Also dont know what charger you using but my nitecore i4 trickle charges very slowly the last part when the battery is nearly full. So if you put it in the charger at say 4.18v it may take a while to get "fully charged"

I could be wrong here but just my guess

Best would be to measure the voltage after fully charged and then measure again the next morning. If it drops a lot, then your batteries likely have a problem. But if it drops a tiny amount then Id say its ok. 

Will wait for @johan and others to confirm


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> So last night I charged my batteries full. Left them ready to pack into my bag for when I leave for work but for some reason I decided to put them back into the charger this morn just to make sure they are fully charged for the day. As it turns out the one charged for 35 mins and the other for 40 mins.
> 
> Does this mean there is something wrong with my batteries. I have them around a month now using them daily on weekdays and interchangeably on weekends.
> 
> ...





Silver said:


> Hi @Marzuq
> My guess is that there is nothing wrong
> Happens to me too
> 
> ...



As @Silver mentioned, nothing wrong with your batteries and/or charger @Marzuq - when they selfdischarge overnight to below +/-3.9V, then the batteries reached near end of life and time to get new ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

thanks @Silver and @johan 
that puts my mind at ease. i will test the fully charged battery this morning and then again later this afternoon before i change batteries again.
i am using a nitecore i2 charger 
i will report back my findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Great @Marzuq

I sometimes leave my charged battery sitting for a few days before using it and have measured
Sometimes ive seen it as low as 4.10 V after a while
They do discharge slowly when they just sit there unused


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great @Marzuq
> 
> I sometimes leave my charged battery sitting for a few days before using it and have measured
> Sometimes ive seen it as low as 4.10 V after a while
> They do discharge slowly when they just sit there unused



thanks @Silver 
now at least i have something to gauge my comparison to.


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

first reading @07:43
thats exactly 1h43min after charge.
reading: 4.2v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

You probably wont notice a drop this afternoon if you reading to only one decimal place


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> You probably wont notice a drop this afternoon if you reading to only one decimal place


i didnt take that into account. i will redo the reading and allow for me accurate reading

current reading: 4.1968v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

09:19 --> one hour later 4.1965v
thats a drop of 0.0003v over a one hour period.
doubt thats going to be significant in any way over 8 hours

thanks for the feedback guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------

